
Sarah Stewart Revealed the Missing Link Between Viruses and Cancer - kungfudoi
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/woman-who-revealed-missing-link-between-viruses-and-cancer-180972427/
======
jayalpha
Colon cancer linked to viruses in beef, Nobel-winning scientist contends

Harald zur Hausen, who first linked HPV with cervical cancer, is now trying to
prove a link between a cow virus and colon cancer

[https://www.scmp.com/lifestyle/health/article/1695757/colon-...](https://www.scmp.com/lifestyle/health/article/1695757/colon-
cancer-linked-viruses-beef-nobel-winning-scientist-contends)

~~~
lawlessone
no more medium rare for me then

~~~
lostapathy
Might as well not eat beef if you’re going to cook it past where it tastes
good.

~~~
Tharkun
That's a very subjective thing. De gustibus et coloribus...

~~~
lawlessone
It is subjective... and right in my case.

------
YeGoblynQueenne
>> “I attempted to confirm his work and instead of getting leukemias, I got
tumors of the parotid gland,”

A nice example of how informal use of language can look very misleading when
transcribed in written form (and taken out of context, of course, as I did
here).

To clarify: the passage above makes it sound as if the researcher got tumors
of the parotid gland himself. Reading the sentence in context makes it clear
that it was the test mice that got the cancer, poor things.

~~~
vikramkr
I think that's a very common way of talking about the research- its gonna use
a model organism of some sort in general anyway, and I think even out of
context in your quite its fairly obvious from when it says "I attempted to
confirm his work" that we're talking about replicating research in animals

------
m463
There's something I don't understand.

Why are only young people innoculated against HPV?

Why isn't it added to everybody's list of innoculations?

Do old people already have it?

~~~
sterkekoffie
This will probably answer your question:
[https://www.livescience.com/63790-hpv-vaccine-
adults.html](https://www.livescience.com/63790-hpv-vaccine-adults.html)

------
killjoywashere
Misleading title because Dr. Stewart built on a significant body of research.
Payton Rous conducted the studies that led to the discover of the Rous Sarcoma
Virus (RSV) in 1909. Shope described the papilloma viruses. Admittedly, there
was also some embarrassment around the 1926 Nobel prize for a researcher who
made a similar claim that was later discredited.

All that said, Stewart did demonstrate the cancer-causing effects of HPV,
which is important and remains a significant problem even in the developed
world.

Suggestion for better title: append "Sarah Stewart revealed missing link
between viruses and cancer in humans".

~~~
adrianN
Every scientist ever built on a significant body of research.

